# Free Home Designer for your website



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

RenoWorks has just launched a free Home Designer for contractor sites called RevisionPro. 

To sign up, you need to create an account and then you can choose the launch button for your site by copying and pasting the code and emailing it to your webmaster. Check it out and let me know what you think. 

www.revsionpro.com


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks Robyn. As soon as my secretary gets familiar with using the RenoWorks, i definitely want to add the feature where a customer can insert a photo of their own home to be able to play with the color changes on their roof through my soon to be released website.

What information does the WbMaster need to know for it getting instaled on the site?

Do the customers play with the module on my own website, or do they get tranferred to the RenoWorks site when they click on the module?

*The one roof that my secretary tried to do, did not turn out very well. The roof color just looked like a brown color with no texture and definition.*

I think I am going to have her and someone from your company do an on phone tutorial with her.

I am really excited about adding this feature to the website, since I think it will give the browsing clients a major reason to want to stick around on it and hopefully check out the other contents as well.

Ed


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Actually, I think I will upload a few different current photos of recent estimates for you to do an online tutorial again, like you did with Patricks siding job.

That way, everyone can share in the learning tutorial and decrease their own learning curve.

You guys have been great to work with so far. Keep it up. :thumbsup:

This forum resource was a great idea.

Ed


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks Ed.

Yes you should definitely have her phone in for a tutorial. I suspect there might be a problem with the scale but it would be best if we can see the project.

For now the web tool is for homeowners to play with stock home images and try to visualize how it would be on their own home. They will be able to upload a photo of their home for you (or someone within your organization) to visit them and show them their own home remodeled in RenoWorks. 

The reason we have chose for homeowners not to upload and visualize their own home on your website is that then there is no reason for them to necessarily contact you. We want it to be more of a lead generation tool.

All your webmaster needs to know is where you will put the tool, it will only take them minutes to paste in the code to the appropriate page. 

We are hosting the web applications on www.revisionpro.com but each user will have their unique address to access the home designer. i.e. www.revisionpro.com/edtheroofer


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

So, when they click on the link, and then go to your hosted service, do they have the option to check out other links from your site?

I would prefer that they NOT leave my website at all.

I understand the rational behind only supplying generic templated homes for the Home Owners to use online. Good Point.

Ed


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

There will be no links to anything else on our site so it won't be obvious that they have left your site. We have left it very white and neutral so that it blends with most sites.

The next step up is to add your own logo or the top banner of your site, then it really seems as if they have never left the site.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Gotcha!!! :thumbsup:

That sounds like a very clean and productive way to set that up.

Ed


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

We're really excited about it...I know I'm biased but i think it would benefit a lot of sites to add some traction.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Some questions:

On the paint colors, do you specify which name and code# it is? Which manufacture do you use?

Do you provide this feature strictly for exterior?

Do you do interiors? (Namely, bath remodels with tile, vanities and paint colors)


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Try one of these roofs please.

Ed


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

MattCoops said:


> Some questions:
> 
> On the paint colors, do you specify which name and code# it is? Which manufacture do you use?
> 
> ...


We currently are using generic building products and are not specifying manufacturers products. We are looking to add that probably in a couple months. At that time you would be able to see all of the product details associated with the product (including name and #). We are currently partnering with manufacturers to make their products available online. 

Right now we have a selection of exterior homes but I'm glad to hear there is interest for interiors as well. We can definitely fit that in to the product road map. For the most part it would be paint and flooring unless we had enough interest to develop this further. 

Good questions!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

First, I tried out the home online version to see how it was and I thought it worked incredibly well.

So much simpler since it is sort of generic, but not really. You did use actual manufacturers products, just without their names.

I found it easy...So What.

Now the real test.

I had my wife try it on my site getting developed. 

1 minute and she already had 3-4 different siding and roof color schemes manipulated.

Really a great job for how easy you made it for them to use. :thumbsup:

I definitely see how this can improve our initial Home Owner decision maker on feeling we can help them out more than others.

I might even give a phone call to the guy on your video testimonial, to discuss how they have implemented the software, since they have used it for over 5 years already.

Maybe you could contact the Ferguson brothers and see if they wanted to get involved in this discussion thread.

Thanks a lot.

Ed


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

We have made the online version very easy and fun to use so I'm glad you like it. 

I'm sure Ferguson Roofing would be happy to talk to you (since you're not in their direct area). They use the software in all of their advertising and have drawn up a lot of business that way. I will let him know that he could add some value to this forum.

On another note, I will use the first house you posted and run through a step by step. 

Is that a potential job you are working on?

Robyn


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Yes and thank you Robyn.

Both jobs are recent estimate calls that I have measured.

I would absolutely LOVE to see that home done in a Certinteed Carriage House Shangle, for the Upsell potential and also in a 30-50 year regular architectural style shingle.

I am going to "Force" my secretary Lisa, to join this forum, at least for a brief time, so that she can correspond directly with you and others using this software.

So far, on the one simple one story ranch home, she has not figured out how to move the grid lines to properly apply "Perspective", which I read in your site Support pages, which seems like it can be perplexing, so go easy on her.

Ed


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

Perspective can be confusing but we have just improved it to make it easier. We have some more testing to do and then a patch will be made available for free to people who have purchased yearly maintenance.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

My secretary signed up on this forum today, with the User Name, of "Confused", but she is gone for the day now.

She should have time to go through the learning process and tutorial for this magnificent home tomorrow with you.

e-mail me your direct phone # in case she needs to call, please.

[email protected]

Ed


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

Lol.

I'm heading out for an all day seminar but if Confused would like to ask any questions, I will respond this weekend.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I think you should have your associates put together a list of all of the Home Design generic products you have in the data base and get opinions from each trades perspective, on what to actually call the products.

Case in point. Some of the shingles classified as 3-tab shingles are actually architectural style shingles.

This could potentialy cause great confusion with a consumer online, without the benefit of discussing what those options really consist of, for clarity sake.

Ed


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

That's a good idea, I have forwarded on your suggestion to the Product Manager. I believe expanding our generic products is in the work schedule so evaluating it again at the same time would make sense.


----------



## DigiContractor (May 30, 2008)

*dimensioning*

Hey what capabilities does it have to dimension?


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not sure if I understand your question completely but with RenoWorks Pro software, when you bring in the original photograph of the home, you set the scale based on a known measurement. For the exterior of the home, I usually set the measurement by the size of the door. 

Using that, the products are set in the right proportion and you can use that scale to get an approximation of the size of other areas in the picture. 

Does this answer your question or were you asking something else?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

This may or may not be Digi's question, but, will tere be any "Measuring" capabilities in the Home Designer or full version of RenoWorks.

I know of a couple of methods to use photos to measure the contents in the photo, such as certain software or using Google Sketchup.

I also used a program called www.iPhotoMeasure.com that provides that measuring capability, but it recently got renamed to www.uPhotoMeasure.com and allows an online usage SAAS version to be utilized.

Ed


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

No, at this time there is no measuring capabilities other than using the scale to get an approximation. 

I am familiar with iPhoto as well although I have never tried their product. We have been concerned with the accuracy of using photographs to generate exact measurements. Do you find iPhoto accurate?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

If it is a single plane view taken with the photo taken straight on it was very simple, but for that large home that I had to have your staff do the rendering for me, I had to be talked through it with the tech rep on the phone.

I think it is just a learning curve problem and I haven't had the extra time to sit down with it and experiment to learn it right for more difficult and cut up roof applications.

Once I learn that though, I think it will be tremendously helpful, until other technology surpasses it.

For instance, the www.EagleViewMeasurements.com aerial is very provoking, but not justifiable for a small contractor at $ 50.00 per building measurement, since you need to still go to the home to verify the amount of layers and any possible hidden conditions not shown, and also to verify that they viewed the correct home from the GPS coordinates.

The SAAS version of www.uPhotoMeasure.com is soon to be coming out and I tried to register as a Beta user, but it is not set up to take information just yet. 

I know it will be soon though. 

Ed


----------



## Robyn Rayner (Dec 5, 2007)

I will give it a try...I believe we have talked to them in the past.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

The Owners name of the www.uPhotoMeasure.com is Paul Minor.

I have his contact information at my office if you want to call in the late afternoon Central Time. He was very pleasant to speak with and I think a good marketing match for each of your companies products.

Ed


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Bump, for 2 reasons.

1. You guys should seriously consider utilizing the Home Designer feature from www.RenoWorks.com on your websites. It really is simple to lead your customers to your site that way. Ask to speak with either Robyn Rayner or Ching Li. Both are great to deal with

2. www.UPhotoMeasure.com just right now is in the process of releasing their SAAS online version. So, stay on top of the current technology guys. It is moving quickly. Paul Minor is the head of this software and they expect over 750,000 users of their software and accessories.

Ed


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Bump, for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1. You guys should seriously consider utilizing the Home Designer feature from www.RenoWorks.com on your websites. It really is simple to lead your customers to your site that way. Ask to speak with either Robyn Rayner or Ching Li. Both are great to deal with
> 
> ...


Ed Have you tried the Uphotomeasure software??


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Yes I have, but it was on a very difficult and complex roof that was all cut up.

I did not allow myself enough time to get familiar with it, knowing a more user friendly version was soon to be released.

Ed

P.S.
Here is the Press Release from PRweb regarding the SAAS, (Software As A Service), version.

*iPhotoMEASURE is Now uPhotoMEASURE*

_'Virtual Measuring Tape' Now Available as Web-Based Software as a Service. uPhotoMEASURE (formerly iPhotoMEASURE), a revolutionary software tool that makes it possible to accurately and efficiently measure anything in a photo taken with any digital camera, has announced plans to offer the product via Software as a Service (SaaS). The software program will be made available for a single usage, and through a monthly or yearly subscription._

Los Angeles, Calif. (PRWEB) March 31, 2008 -- uPhotoMEASURE (formerly iPhotoMEASURE), a revolutionary software tool that makes it possible to accurately and efficiently measure anything in a photo taken with any digital camera, has announced plans to offer the product via Software as a Service (SaaS). 



Company founder and CEO Paul Minor also announced the product name change to uPhotoMEASURE, because "it's now easier than ever for you ("u") to use it any time." 



The software program will be made available for a single usage, and through a monthly or yearly subscription. "We see this as a great opportunity to reach more customers," Minor said. "This way, the user has access to all the same options as if they owned the uPhotoMEASURE software on their desktop, without purchasing it." 



uPhotoMEASURE products are easy to use. The user takes a picture of the area, room or object to be measured. The digital photo is then transferred to a computer and opened with uPhotoMEASURE. With a click of the mouse, any distance within the picture can be accurately measured. This provides a quick and efficient solution for professions where size, distances and measurements are prevalent. 



"We realize there are people who don't want to spend more than $100 for software they may not use that often," Minor said. "With SaaS access, homeowners tackling a remodeling project can complete their measuring needs in one easy to use application for a fraction of the purchase price." 
For contractors, suppliers and retailers, uPhotoMEASURE provides an opportunity to offer accurate measuring services to their clients, saving back and forth trips due to forgotten dimensions and color matching. 



"Every day, hardware and home improvement stores have customers asking them about measurements for painting, carpeting, and countless other remodeling and redecorating projects," Minor said. "Now these companies can provide this information to those customers without purchasing the entire software." 



The one-time cost is $6.95 for four photos, within a 24-hour period of unlimited access. A monthly subscription (20 photos) costs $29.95. A one-year subscription (75 photos) is available for $69.95. Multiple uPhotoMEASURE versions will be available via SaaS, including the new Version 4 Platinum, the most accurate digital photo measuring solution available. 



The SaaS version of uPhotoMEASURE will provide the same functionality as the software available for purchase, including photo data storage and the ability to email information to subcontractors, supply houses, or any other entities involved in a project. 



DigiContractor, Inc., the company behind uPhotoMEASURE, projects 750,000 users within the first year of SaaS access. The new Software as a Service offering, developed with Corent Technology, Inc. of Aliso Viejo, CA, will be available at a number of home improvement websites, including www.HomeTips.com, www.builderbooks.com, www.allremodel.com , www.craftsman-book.com and the Benjamin Moore Paints site (www.benjaminmoore.com). 



About uPhotoMEASURE

Owned by DigiContractor, Inc., field-tested patent pending 


uPhotoMEASURE is the first photo measuring computer-based software to hit the marketplace. Founded in 2004 by contractor, entrepreneur and public speaker Paul Minor, the Los Angeles, California based company is building strategic alliances and partnerships to roll-out and expand its business nationwide and internationally. For more information, please log on to www.uPhotoMEASURE.com.


----------



## Aladdin Builders (Sep 2, 2007)

Is this program only going to be offered as an internet based program or can we have the option of pc based software?

I would rather have this installed on my own unit.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Aladdin Builders said:


> Is this program only going to be offered as an internet based program or can we have the option of pc based software?
> 
> I would rather have this installed on my own unit.



One day while I vacation in Florida I am gonna steal your computers:whistling

You just dislike web based programs don't you and I just love them amazing how peoples opinions vary on topics


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I do not want to come off sounding like this software isn't any big deal. The features of the product are in the software and from quickly looking at it, they are marketing towards the specifics of who they want to attract. It works, it's a good program. Don't get me wrong.

But revolutionary? No. 

This is photogrammetry. It's been around for decades. 

The basic core principle of photogrammetry is 1. a calibrated camera 2. a picutre and 3. reference measurements of some type.

Photogrammetry has relatively exploded onto the scene recently from the digital era. There are dozens of programs just like this one out there. 

pixdim
etemplate
photomodeler
photoplan
phototop

If you dig, you can find free ones from universities. But, you get what you pay for though and that's what you'll be getting with this one (uphotomeasure). It's specifically suited to a marketed group. It works like it's supposed to.


----------



## Aladdin Builders (Sep 2, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> One day while I vacation in Florida I am gonna steal your computers:whistling
> 
> You just dislike web based programs don't you and I just love them amazing how peoples opinions vary on topics


 

Please take all my computers......:clap:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Aladdin Builders said:


> Please take all my computers......:clap:



I think that would lead to depression for you. I know it would for me no CT, No email, on web?? what would i do


----------



## Aladdin Builders (Sep 2, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> I think that would lead to depression for you. I know it would for me no CT, No email, on web?? what would i do


 
I also would not know what to do without my PC.....

I have purchased a new program that Is keeping me very busy.


----------

